# تفسير اشعياء 19 لابونا داود لمعى نبوءة عن مصر



## govany shenoda (6 فبراير 2011)

*تفسير اشعياء 19 لابونا داود لمعى نبوءة عن مصر

*

​​​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqFqjGlO4w&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7feNWwR47-s&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8rK8e7vJA&feature=related​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NAqFqjGlO4w&feature=related
[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]7feNWwR47-s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]VM8rK8e7vJA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكى يا جيوفانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (13 فبراير 2011)

كان نفسى اسمعه اوى بس انا ف الشغل 
هروح اسمعه بس حبيت اشارك عشان اجيبه بسرعة
ميرسى يا حبى ربنا يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (9 مارس 2011)

ميرسي استاذي النهيسي لتعبك ومرورك
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## govany shenoda (9 مارس 2011)

ميرسي كوكو مان لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (9 مارس 2011)

Nemo قال:


> كان نفسى اسمعه اوى بس انا ف الشغل
> هروح اسمعه بس حبيت اشارك عشان اجيبه بسرعة
> ميرسى يا حبى ربنا يباركك


 نورتي ياقمريه
الرب يباركك


----------

